# My Two Year Old Collection. (Small, IMHO.)



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys. The title of this post  is old, i no longer think that my "collection" is small, and now i've been into makeup for longer. So four years now?

Anyways enough babbling.. here we go.

Cheek stuff





Face stuff: foundation, bb cream, concealer, etc.




Face brushes.. I need more. I forgot to ut my concealer brush in there, oops.




MAC lipsticks, bad picture, sorry.




MAC lipglosses and TLCs




NYX lippies (i love, love, love NYX.)




Other random brands (lipsticks)




Some more random brand lipglosses




Eyeliners, Bases, falsies, sharpener, masacara, etc




Drugstore eyeshadows




Highend Eyeshadows (i guess? )




Eyeshadows from over seas, eyeshadows from japan are very nice. =)




Palettes




Nailpolishes, Contacts, stuff i forgot.





so there's my makeup collection, thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice size ...it's coming right along


----------



## MissResha (Apr 17, 2009)

you have waaaaaay more than i did at 16. i think i could fit all of my makeup into ONE ziploc bag at that age LOL. so you have a really nice size collection based off that alone. its really cute and man, wait til ur 18 LOL!! thats when the madness happens....(and sometimes never ends)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 18, 2009)

nice


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection!  I am impressed with all of the cool eye shadows that you have.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 19, 2009)

great collection


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

ditto what resha said!! i had like 5 makeup items when i was 16!!


----------



## Taj (Apr 25, 2009)

I only got a Maybelline eyeliner when I was 16.  No worries, your traincase would build up in no time !


----------



## mizzbeba (Apr 25, 2009)

OooOo...So many fun colors you have there.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I love bright colors. And i like having a variation of eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although before iw asnt addicted to MAC, it was Urban Decay... but now... uh-oh.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

so.. updated after two years, YAAY ! =^__^=


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweet! I think its neat you have makeup from overseas too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But a wide variety and great colour


----------



## krystaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Great collection


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice, I'm really digging your blush collection.


----------

